# Two visas?



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone have experience with living on a Mexican visa and wanting to get a second visa to visit another country?


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

itnavell said:


> Anyone have experience with living on a Mexican visa and wanting to get a second visa to visit another country?


Depends on where you want to go


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I would be applying for a visa to Australia to visit my daughter.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

itnavell said:


> I would be applying for a visa to Australia to visit my daughter.


Use your US passport to apply for the visa. Use your Mexican visa to exit Mexico. Use your US passport and visa to enter and exit Australia. Use your Mexican visa to enter Mexico.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I would like to fly in November to AU from Mexico with my husband who is a Mexican National. He only holds a Mexican passport. Mostly I'm wondering if applying for an AU visa while having a Mexican visa is a problem or vice versa as I'm in the US now and won't be returning to Mexico for a few more months.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may apply for visas to as many countries as you like. One has nothing to do with the other. A visa is simply a country's permission for you to enter and stay for a specified time and circumstance.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RV ****** is absolutely right, when I lived in Asia my passport was over 1/2 inch thick as had about 10 active multi-entry visas for countries throughout Asia. Australia is one of the more difficult to get multi-entry visa but a single entry with target exit date is doable. Sometimes countries want you to go to their consulate in country of nationality. I was able to get this waived in both Singapore and China with company help but again I wanted multi-entry. Might be worth a call to Australian consulate as requirements could be different based on nationality.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you! I think that a call to the AU consulate is a good idea. I am happy to hear that multi visas are not a problem though. Being married to an individual from another country is sort of like having a baby! You really don't know how challenging it can be until you're actually doing it. Relatively simple things turn into paperwork mountains! It's a good thing I love challenges.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

itnavell said:


> Anyone have experience with living on a Mexican visa and wanting to get a second visa to visit another country?


It doesn't matter what other visas you might have, what matters is your passport. What counts is the country you're a citizen of.


----------

